# David Bailey's Centenarians



## cgw (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice portraits and stories. Love Bailey's work.

David Bailey: this is what 100 looks like | Art and design | The Guardian


----------



## DrumsOfGrohl (Nov 5, 2014)

This is pretty awesome


----------

